# HELP - dog bled/peed on feather couch cushion - how do I clean it???



## amysflock

ARGH. Our old dog (who we're putting to sleep today) left us a nasty mix of blood and urine on a feather-filled couch cushion and pillow last night. Any thoughts on how to remove it? I could soak the corner of the pillow in a sink of cold water if needed, but not the huge seat cushion. (The slipcovers - there are/were two layers) are in the dryer from yesterday's pee and hadn't been put back on.)

Poor old Maggie's really going out with a bang. I'm so thankful DH finally decided it's time.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Do you have a steam cleaner? I would try using one.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl

my G. grandma can do wonders w/ vinegar, but I am not sure exactly how, you could maybe do a internet search for vinegar, stains


----------



## amysflock

Thanks, guys. I tried straight hydrogen peroxide and the stains all but disappeared. Whew.

:/


----------



## m.holloway

on your loss


----------



## Bronco Hollow

Awe, I'm so sorry amysflock.... its never easy to put down a member of the family. [[[hugs]]]

You may want to try a solution of white vinegar and cold water and blot the remainder up.  I'd be careful on certain type of fabics so not to leave a water stain.


----------



## Imissmygirls

manure responds wonderfully to a 50/50 mix of vinegar and water.


----------

